# Extreme Performance and Competition Tires



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

With warmer months rapidly approaching, I decided to put together an info thread on popular Extreme Performance and Competition tires. I will include the more popular Extreme Performance tires as I am able

*Extreme Performance Summer Tires*
You want extreme dry street performance and are willing to trade some comfort and hydroplaning resistance to get it.
Not to be driven in near-freezing temperatures, in snow or on ice, or at high speeds in deep standing water, these specially tuned tires combine big-block tread designs with aggressive tread compounds and reinforced internal constructions to emphasize dry road response, traction, handling and high speed capabilities for serious driving enthusiasts.

BF Goodrich g-Force Rival








UTQG: 200 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 7.2/32nds
Tread Pattern: Asymmetrical

Initial testing and reports on the Rival are very encouraging and exciting as BFG returns to the segment it invented in 1988 with the KD. Look for this to be a popular choice at your local autocross. Full tests are to be performed this spring and summer.

Bridgestone Potenza RE-11








UTQG: 180 A A
Molded Tread Depth: 9/32
Tread Pattern: Asymmetrical

The RE-11 has been a perennial favorite, and for good reason. The RE-11 is very easy to drive at the limit . It has a good blend of wet (for an Extreme Performance Summer tire) and dry traction. It has good wear characteristics and a civilized ride quality.

Dunlop Direzza DZII








UTQG: 200 A A
Molded Tread Depth: 8 or 9/32nds
Tread Pattern: Directional

Due to the success of it's ultra-popular predecessor the Star Spec, the arrival of the DZII has been anxiously awaited by enthusiasts. Extremely precise steering response but stiff ride.

Hankook Ventus R-S3








UTQG: 140 A A
Molded Tread Depth: 9/32nds
Tread Pattern: Directional

The RS-3 possesses excellent dry lateral grip and steering response. Grip under acceleration and braking are not quite as impressive. Wet grip is also limited.

Kumho Ecsta XS








UTQG: 180 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 9/32nds
Tread Pattern: Asymmetrical

Perhaps one of the more under appreciated Extreme Performance tires available. The XS provides very good dry grip, specifically lateral grip. A little limited in acceleration and braking as well as wet traction.

Toyo Proxes R1R








UTQG: 140 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 8-9/32nds
Tread Pattern: Directional

A favorite of many SCCA Street Tire autocross classes. has a very good blend of dry and wet (for an Extreme Performance Summer tire) grip. Has a reputation for performing well in cooler, dry conditions but can overheat easily.

Yokohama Advan Neova AD08








UTQG: 180 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 9/32nds
Tread Pattern: Directional

Excellent dry and wet (for an Extreme Performance tire) grip, specifically under acceleration and braking. Great steering response and good wear characteristics. This is the current Tire Rack dry lap record holder for a street tire. Does tend to be on the premium end of the pricing spectrum.

*Track and Competition Tires*
For enthusiastic drivers wanting D.O.T.-legal tires for dry conditions during racetrack, time attack or autocross competition.

Never intended to be driven on the street or exposed to near-freezing temperatures, Dry Racetrack & Autocross Only special-use tires feature racing slick type tread designs and compounds optimized for dry traction to provide the ultimate in acceleration, cornering and braking in dry conditions.

BF Goodrich g-Force R1








UTQG: 40 B A
Molded Tread Depth: 4/32nds
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

Slick tread design with two circumferential grooves. Does not require shaving. BFG does recommend a proper heat cycle prior to use. Slightly longer wear the Hoosier R6.

BF Goodrich g-Force R1-S








UTQG: 40 B A
Molded Tread Depth: 4/32nds
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

Slick tread design with two circumferential grooves. Does not require shaving. BFG does recommend a proper heat cycle prior to use. "S" Sprint compound for Sprint/Autocross/Time Attack. More ultimate grip than the R1 but wears more quickly.

Hankook Ventus Z214








UTQG: 40 C A
Molded Tread Depth: 4/32nds
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

Two primary compounds: C51 Medium-Track/Road Race C71 Soft-Autocross/Time Attack. Does not require shaving.

Hoosier A6








UTQG: 40 C A
Molded Tread Depth: 4/32
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

More rounded profile extends life of shoulders while improving overall wear. Does not require shaving. Hoosier recommends proper heat cycle for road racing but scuff only for A6 on autocross. A6 will be quicker than the R6 on larger tracks but will wear more quickly.

Hoosier R6








UTQG: 40 C A
Molded Tread Depth: 4/32
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

More rounded profile extends life of shoulders while improving overall wear. Does not require shaving. Hoosier recommends proper heat cycle for road racing but scuff only for A6 on autocross. A6 will be quicker than the R6 on larger tracks but the R6 will have better longevity.

Toyo Proxes RA1








UTQG: 100 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 8/32nds
Tread Pattern: Symmetrical

Spec tire for many NASA race classes. Has a reputation for very long wear with good resistance to heat cycles. The RA1 is often fastest right at the end of its usable life. The stepped tread pattern becomes a virtual slick at 2/32nds. Works with a relatively wide window of setups and driving styles.

Toyo Proxes R888








UTQG: 100 AA A
Molded Tread Depth: 6/32nds
Tread Pattern: Directional

One of the more streetable competition tires. Can be driven to the track if necessary. Tends to be faster than the RA1 but with a narrower sweet spot.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice!! I recently (last week) got into SCCA Auto X racing and I ran V700 Khumo's and only due to the tire my category went up and affected my PAX time a lot... definitely looking into one of these sets!


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

What about the new pilot sport cup 2s? The Michelin UK site has more sizes than the US site. This web site indicates that the first wave of replacement sizes will include a 255/35ZR19 that would fit the TTRS crowd. http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Michelin-Pilot-Sport-Cup-2-Launched.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Greg_STL said:


> What about the new pilot sport cup 2s? The Michelin UK site has more sizes than the US site. This web site indicates that the first wave of replacement sizes will include a 255/35ZR19 that would fit the TTRS crowd. http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Michelin-Pilot-Sport-Cup-2-Launched.htm


I am not aware of anything at the moment but am checking into it further.


----------



## HeavyChevy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

Having some trouble trying to decide on a great tire for my car. Driving a lowered 2000 VR6 Jetta. Has a full suspension make over so it handles great. I have 225/40/18 on it now. I would love the Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 but the I don't need that much tire. Been eyeing the Continental DW since I have my stock rims with snow tires. I love cornering and braking is also important to me. Wear is always an issue but that would take a backseat to a tire that will handle and brake like I would like. It gets hot here in the summer and fall so don't want a tire that will fade as the day goes on. Any suggestions on something like RE-11's but a shy cheaper?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

The DW is a good choice. I would also check out the Bridgestone S04 Pole Position. Neither will be quite as grippy as the RE11, but both are very good max performance summer tires. the S04 would have a bit better dry grip than the DW while the DW would be a bit better in the wet and slightly more comfortable riding.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

What is the best 205/40 16" tire for traction available from TR?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Unfortunately we only carry one single option in that size, the Kumho Ecsta AST, A High Performance All Season which offers reasonably good dry grip.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Drag Racing Tires – Recommendations on MK IV*

I have made several modification to my MK IV GLI including a F21 Turbo upgrade and after the upgrade my nitto r01 225 – 45 r17 (I know they are not ideal for drag racing) don’t have enough grip and it’s really hard to handle the car during the launch.
A friend of mine got a pair of M&H Racemaster Drag Slick 26" x 8.5" x 17R the grip it’s great and he was able to improve his time on the track. I am thinking of buying a set of this or Hoosier A6 225 -45 r17 but I would like to know your comments regarding this options or any recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Wheels are 16x7 front 16x8 rear on a Mk3. What is the next smallets profile but most agressive tire available?


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Toyo Proxes R888 -  195/50 on 16x8?


----------



## dubjunkeez001 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sonny, did you guys finish testing the Dunlop DZ-102's? How did they fare out? Im interested in buying a set in 195/50 15's to replace my WORN OUT Kumho's and think they would be ideal... Ill be usu=ing them for some spirited driving daily on these killer roads to and from work. But I would like to know what you thought of them. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

dubjunkeez001 said:


> Sonny, did you guys finish testing the Dunlop DZ-102's? How did they fare out? Im interested in buying a set in 195/50 15's to replace my WORN OUT Kumho's and think they would be ideal... Ill be usu=ing them for some spirited driving daily on these killer roads to and from work. But I would like to know what you thought of them. Thanks! :wave:


Sorry for the delayed reply. I have not yet tested the DZ102. They should be coming up on the docket soon! I will keep you posted.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Sonny, I've got the Toyo R1R on my Mini now and I love them.
I'm getting another set at the end of this summer but looks like I can't get them delivered to my house.
TireRack won't ship them to Washington state. Why not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

KlokWerk said:


> Sonny, I've got the Toyo R1R on my Mini now and I love them.
> I'm getting another set at the end of this summer but looks like I can't get them delivered to my house.
> TireRack won't ship them to Washington state. Why not?


I am not 100% on all of the details, but it has to do with our agreement with Toyo and their distribution model. I wish we could get them out there for you. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## abbymartins (Aug 2, 2014)

hii
welcome to this forum sites,this is best site for volkswagen users.
Toyo Tire Canada Inc. is pleased to announce that it has formed a new partnership with the Volkswagen Group Canada Inc., and effective immediately all of the 134 Volkswagen dealers, and 40 Audi dealers across Canada will have access to Toyo Tires’ full line of passenger and light truck tires. Volkswagen and Audi dealers can source tires through a local Toyo Tires dealer via the national account tire program. The Audi TT, TT-S, and TT-RS are currently equipped with the new Proxes® T1 Sport as an original equipment tire.
thank you
--------------------------------------------------
 Top Ten Classified website


----------

